
Git workflow for projects with multiple developers - minhajuddin
http://minhajuddin.com/2013/01/31/git-workflow-for-projects-with-multiple-developers
======
robmil
Some tips:

You can track and checkout a remote branch in just one command:

    
    
        git checkout -t origin/foo
    

If someone's working on a topic branch themselves, it might be better to
rebase master rather than merging it:

    
    
        git checkout foo
        git rebase master

~~~
minhajuddin
Thanks for the checkout tip.

I don't like rebases when it is for a bunch of commits, it gives a straight
version graph which everyone likes. But when you have conflicts, might have to
fix them more than once.

From what I know, rebase creates a patch for each commit and then starts
applying them on top of your master (if you are doing it on top of master).
So, this has the unintended consequence of causing merge conflicts for
multiple commits. With merging you just have resolve conflicts once.

